# Long cable run issue



## juka2 (Feb 18, 2006)

I am installing a 36 inch FTA dish with three dual LNBs. In order to get a clear shot of the sky I have to place the dish about 200 ft. away from the house. I will be using RG 11 cable to minimize signal loss. My plan is to feed each of the dual outputs from the LNBs to two separate switches, with each switch being connected to a different receiver. 

My question: in order to minimize the amount of cable required, can I put the switches in a waterproof enclosure next to the dish and make their long cable runs from the output jack of the switch into the house? This would reduce the number of long cable runs from six to two. What do you experts think?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

juka2 said:


> I am installing a 36 inch FTA dish with three dual LNBs. In order to get a clear shot of the sky I have to place the dish about 200 ft. away from the house. I will be using RG 11 cable to minimize signal loss. My plan is to feed each of the dual outputs from the LNBs to two separate switches, with each switch being connected to a different receiver.
> 
> My question: in order to minimize the amount of cable required, can I put the switches in a waterproof enclosure next to the dish and make their long cable runs from the output jack of the switch into the house? This would reduce the number of long cable runs from six to two. What do you experts think?


That is exactly how my dish is installed.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

It will work great and if you put amplifiers on the switch outputs you can get away with much more affordable RG-6 cables.

I decided on one Sadoun 4-way DiSEqC switch which comes with a weatherproof enclosure and a Sadoun amplifier on the output. (They appear to be house-branded generic units but they work great). Because of the distance between LNBF and switch it doesn't matter to put the amplifier before or after the switch so after the switch would work for you at 200-foot distance.

Enjoy!


----------

